# Buffed und die Indizierung



## floppydrive (12. Mai 2011)

Tach auch,


ich hätte da mal eine kleine Fragen zu indizierten Spielen bei Buffed, es werden oft von den Mods/Admins Beiträge geändert weil dort indiziert Spiele genannt werden. Dazu habe ich nun 2 Fragen.

1. Wenn ich einen Teil einer Serie nenne der nicht indiziert wurde, werdet ihr meinen Beitrag trotzdem bearbeiten? (z.b. Max Schmerz 1 ist indiziert aber Max Schmerz 2 ist auf dem Markt ab 18 erhältlich)
2. Warum wird überhaupt geändert, indizierte Medien dürfen doch nur nicht verkauft/überlassen/beworben und vertrieben werden, zählt die Nennung in einem Beitrag als Werbung oder warum wird geändert? Bei beschlagnahmten Spielen verstehe ich es ja noch aber warum bei indizierten?




Grüße das alte Diskettenlaufwerk


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2011)

> Indizierte Medien dürfen Kindern und Jugendlichen weder verkauft noch überlassen oder anderweitig zugänglich gemacht werden. Sie dürfen nicht mehr beworben werden und nicht im Versandhandel vertrieben werden, es sei denn, es werden Vorkehrungen getroffen, um sicherzustellen, dass der Kunde mindestens 18 Jahre alt ist. Indizierte Videofilme und Computerspiele dürfen in Geschäften angeboten werden, sie dürfen Kindern und Jugendlichen aber nicht frei zugänglich sein.



1. dürfte kein problem sein

2. verkauft werden dürfen die schon noch, an nachweislich 18+ Jährige. das Problem für öffentliche (kommerzielle) Plattformen, wie buffed, dürfte wohl vor allem darin bestehen, das irgend ein Rechtsverdreher vorbei schauen könnte und das so auslegt, das es ärger gibt und teuer wird. Beiträge löschen ist da deutlich einfacher und billiger


----------



## floppydrive (12. Mai 2011)

Also wäre es ok wenn ich schreiben "Ich suche den ersten Teil von Max Payne 2" bekloppte Welt


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2011)

sollte okay sein, ja. liegt wohl allerdings in einer grauzone die jeder moderator persönlich auslegen wird


----------



## ZAM (12. Mai 2011)

Zum gefühlt 1000. mal  :

Natürlich könnten indizierte Spiele allein genannt werden (aber keine Beschlagnahmten), ABER das führt immer, wirklich ausnahmslos immer über kurz oder lang entweder zur Beschreibung des Titels, Verlinkung von Videos, Bildern oder Bezugsquellen und damit zur Bewerbung des Spiels. Aus dem Grund unterbinden wir auch die Nennung indizierter Titel seit jeher.

Du kannst aber gern die gängigen Verschleierungen wie Max Schmerz oder Beben verwenden. ^^


----------



## ZAM (12. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> sollte okay sein, ja. liegt wohl allerdings in einer grauzone die jeder moderator persönlich auslegen wird



Nicht im geringsten - die Regel ist eindeutig.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Also wäre es ok wenn ich schreiben "Ich suche den ersten Teil von Max Payne 2" bekloppte Welt


is denn damit ein indizierter teil genannt?


----------



## ZAM (12. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> is denn damit ein indizierter teil genannt?



Naja, die Frage wäre eh fragwürdig (haha), denn was erwartet man bei "suche" ? Link? Name? Bilder? Kaufquelle? Tauschhandel? 
Ist alles untersagt *g*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2011)

er sucht einfach nur, solange er (oder jem anders) nix findet gehts also^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Mai 2011)

Leute .. Indizierte Spiele einfach nicht nennen... ist das so schwer?
Für Spiele auf Liste A gilt eine Werbeverbot, eine Nennung des Spiels könnte diverse Folgen für Buffed haben. Irgendein Korinthenkacker sieht das als Werbung und Buffed hat den Teufel am A****

Also Umschreibt die Spiele undgut ist. Jeder Zocker hier wird schon wissen was ihr meint.


----------



## floppydrive (12. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja schön das ihr sagt indizierte Spiele nicht nennen, aber woher soll ich das Wissen, mir war bis vorhin in dem einen Thread nicht bekannt das Max Schmerz indiziert ist.

Ich finde nur das Buffed immer etwas überreagiert in der Hinsicht, andere Foren haben sich da nicht so "affig" sag ich mal und die sind nicht unbedingt kleiner als Buffed.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Mai 2011)

Liste Indizierter Spiele:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategorie:Indiziertes_Computerspiel
http://www.gamepro.de/forum/showthread.php?105923-BITTE-LESEN-Liste-der-indizierten-beschlagnahmten-Spiele-amp-DVDs-ab-2000!(22.07.2010)

Beschlagnahmte Spiele:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategorieeschlagnahmtes_Computerspiel

Nur ein paar Beispiele.


----------



## Dracun (12. Mai 2011)

Nun wenn man es nicht weiß, okay. Aber nicht wundern wenn es dann gelöscht ist bzw editiert 
Und bis jetzt hat glaube ich noch keiner deswegen en Bann oder ne Verwarnung gekriegt.
Und mit kleinlich sein hat des nix zu tun. Das ist einfach nur sich "ans Gesetz halten"
Und zwar an *§ 15 Jugendschutzgesetz*



> Jugendgefährdende Trägermedien
> (1) Trägermedien, deren Aufnahme in die Liste jugendgefährdender Medien nach § 24 Abs. 3 Satz 1 bekannt gemacht ist, dürfen nicht
> 
> 1. einem Kind oder einer jugendlichen Person angeboten, überlassen oder sonst zugänglich gemacht werden,
> ...



Soweit jetzt klar? 

Böser Kaepten

Das kann man jetzt auch als Werbung auslegen 
Am besten einfach nur en Hinweis auf die Suchmechanismen geben und auf Google verweisen .. denke ich der sicherste Weg


----------



## ZAM (12. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich finde nur das Buffed immer etwas überreagiert in der Hinsicht, andere Foren haben sich da nicht so "affig" sag ich mal und die sind nicht unbedingt kleiner als Buffed.



Wir sind aber nicht die Foren, auf die du dich beziehst.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Mai 2011)

Argumentationskette ZAM 1 : floppydrive 0

BING BING BING, der Kampf ist aus. Technischer K.O. in der ersten Runde.


----------



## Alri (13. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir sind aber nicht die Foren, auf die du dich beziehst.




 stimmt,die kämpfen wenigstens für die meinungsfreiheit (die ja auch buffed.de nutzt) und ernten dafür respekt,anerkennung und unterstützung ----> heise.de gegen die musikindustrie 
 ich will damit nicht sagen,dass buffed es darauf anlegen soll,aber die eigentliche meinung ist ja durch duldung von umschreibungen dieser titel mehr als deutlich.
manchmal gehört ein bissl ziviler ungehorsam einfach dazu.
letztenendes ist es natürlich eure entscheidung,wie ihr das händelt,aber soviel support wie ihr euren nutzern entgegendbringt,bringen diese euch auch entgegen.
nach der aktion von heise,hab ich tatsächlich ein abo abgeschlossen und klicke bewußt auf werbung (die nicht mehr geblockt wird) auf deren seite.das kann ich leider von buffed nicht behaupten  
lg alri


----------



## Firun (13. Mai 2011)

Manche User schreiben sich hier schon leicht einen von der Tastatur, ihr müsst mal darüber nach denken das es hier auch um Arbeitsplätze geht. Und da liegt meistens schon der Unterschied zu euren hochgelobten um Meinungsfreiheit kämpfenden Privat-Foren, dort muss keiner um seinen Arbeitsplatz angst haben.

Sollte man das hier schleifen lassen und ein Rechtsanwalt kommt aus-versehen mal vorbei und sieht das hier Titel genannt und vielleicht auch beworben werben die  auf dem Index stehen dann kann man hier auf saftige strafen warten und wenn es dumm läuft sogar auf die Schließung der kompletten Plattform.

Sicherlich euch als User juckt das wenig, dann ist Buffed.de halt down.."gehe ich halt wo anders hin.."  aber denkt mal über die Leute nach die hiermit ihr Geld verdienen, was machen die dann ?

Also wenn dieses Vorgehen jemanden zu "affig" ist dann kennt er ja sicherlich einschlägige Foren wo es ihm nicht zu "affig" ist, dort kann er ja dann auch nach seinen Index Titeln fragen ,Werben,Lieder Singen was auch immer.

Wie Dracun schon sagt, umschreiben ist in Ordnung, jeder Gamer wird dann schon wissen was gemeint ist.


----------



## Dracun (13. Mai 2011)

Hey wie wärs:
Buffed nennt ab sofort indizierte Spiele (zumindest die auf Liste A stehen) und du übernimmst alle anfallenden Kosten diesbezüglich. Strafen, Rechtsanwälte, Gerichtskosten etc.
Ist doch ein fairer Deal oder?
Ihr bekommt euren Willen und buffed muss die hohen Kosten nicht fürchten.

So jetzt noch mal für alle zum Mitschreiben:
Spiele die auf der Liste A stehen (indizierte Spiele halt) dürfen nicht beworben werden und dürfen nicht Kindern & Jugendlichen UNTER 18 Jahren zugänglich/bekannt gemacht werden.

Buffed ist ein ÖFFENTLICHES Forum wo auch MINDERJÄHRIGE sich anmelden können
Also fängt hier §15 Absatz 2 & 6 an zu wirken


> Jugendgefährdende Trägermedien
> (1) Trägermedien, deren Aufnahme in die Liste jugendgefährdender Medien nach § 24 Abs. 3 Satz 1 bekannt gemacht ist, dürfen nicht
> 
> 2. *an einem Ort, der Kindern oder Jugendlichen zugänglich ist oder von ihnen eingesehen werden kann,* ausgestellt, *angeschlagen,* vorgeführt *oder sonst zugänglich gemacht werden,*
> 6. *öffentlich an einem Ort, der Kindern oder Jugendlichen zugänglich ist oder von ihnen eingesehen werden kann,* oder durch Verbreiten von Träger- oder Telemedien außerhalb des Geschäftsverkehrs mit dem einschlägigen Handel angeboten, angekündigt oder *angepriesen werden,*



Das ist deutsches Recht
Und für alle PseudoPolitiker hier und die nach ihrem Recht brüllen

GG


> Artikel 2
> 
> (1) Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, s*oweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt.
> *
> ...



So ich hoffe damit ist euch jetzt klar, das ihr eine freie Meinung haben dürft, SOLANG SIE NICHT GEGEN GELTENDES GESETZT VERSTÖSST und NICHT DIE RECHTE ANDERER VERLETZT!

Alles klar soweit?


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2011)

Alri schrieb:


> nach der aktion von heise,hab ich tatsächlich ein abo abgeschlossen und klicke bewußt auf werbung (die nicht mehr geblockt wird) auf deren seite.das kann ich leider von buffed nicht behaupten
> lg alri




Äpfel und Birnen.


----------



## floppydrive (13. Mai 2011)

Naja buffed hat sich ja schon immer für anders gehalten aber who chares, irgendwie bleibt man trotzdem immer hier


----------



## Dracun (13. Mai 2011)

Sag mal die § übersiehst du mit Absicht wa??


----------



## Firun (13. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Sag mal die § übersiehst du mit Absicht wa??



Ich dachte es mir auch gerade... so Lern resistente Menschen gibt es aber auch echt selten


----------



## floppydrive (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hab die schon gelesen mein Bester und die sind mir auch bekannt, es ging mir hier eher um die Aussage "Buffed ist anders"


----------



## Firun (13. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Aussage "Buffed ist anders"



Die muss ich überlesen haben..


----------



## Stanglnator (13. Mai 2011)

Die Aussage, buffed sei anders, stammt ja nur von dir - dabei handhaben wir es auf buffed.de so wie alle großen Seiten. Du beziehst dich dagegen auf Foren, die nicht im Fokus der Öffentlichkeit stehen und deren Betreibern es entweder egal ist oder die schlicht und ergreifend nicht wissen, wie die Gesetzeslage ist.


----------



## floppydrive (13. Mai 2011)

Ingame? Onlinewelten? die liegen nicht im Fokus der Öffentlichkeit, also das ja wohl ein guter Scherz


----------



## Firun (13. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ingame? Onlinewelten? die liegen nicht im Fokus der Öffentlichkeit, also das ja wohl ein guter Scherz




Und dort wird über Indizierte Titel gesprochen und diskutiert da werden Bilder und Videos gepostet? Ich meine ich lerne ja gerne dazu aber das würde ich gerne schwarz auf weiß lesen/sehen 

Und das mit dem "Buffed ist anders" hast du irgendwie vergessen zu beantworten...


----------



## Dracun (13. Mai 2011)

Gut dann zück mal Beweise das die Indizierte Spiele erwähnt werden. Als ich da noch rum lief waren solche Nennungen auch net gern gesehen.
Und Ingame? kenn ich net, da kann ich nix zu sagen.

Und wenn diese das wirklich tun sollten, Betonung liegt auf sollte. Verstoßen sie gegen Geltendes Recht und könnten dafür belangt werden.
Nur so am Rande.


----------



## Stanglnator (13. Mai 2011)

Glaub mir einfach, dass ein Medienunternehmen wie Computec durch seine Marken in Print und Online gerade bei Behörden wesentlich bekannter ist. Die kontaktieren unsere Redaktionen nicht nur, wenn sie Informationen wollen, sondern auch wenn Inhalte gegen Gesetze verstoßen. Das soll nicht abfällig gegenüber anderen Webseiten sein und hat nichts mit deren Größe zu tun. Es ist die Wahrnehmung, die den Unterschied macht. Wir reden nicht davon, was Spieler denken...

Ach, und bitte keine "Beweise" in Form von Links zu indizierten Spielen in anderen Foren. Das wollen wir hier ja eben nicht. Tauscht sowas meinetwegen per PN aus.


----------



## floppydrive (13. Mai 2011)

@Firun/Dracun

Gibt genug Threads spiele erwähnt werden nicht das Bilder gepostet werden es ging in diesem Thread ja auch darum das Spiele genannt werden und nicht besprochen. ZAM sein Post eine Seite vorher.

Die Spiele werden dort ohne Probleme genannt und besprochen, ich kann gerne nachher 5-10 Threads raussuchen aber das geht erst heute abend wenn ihr unbedingt beweise wollt.



@StangInator

Ich verstehe schon die Zwickmühle und das man euch immer auf die Finger guckt und ich werde jetzt auch die Spiele immer umschreiben ist kein Problem für mich. Aber ich finde trotzdem das man halt etwas überempfindlich reagiert aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung dazu, ich weiß ja nicht wie stark eure Rechtsabteilung damit beschäftigt ist


----------



## Dracun (13. Mai 2011)

Gut wenn dem so ist, ist dies ein verstoß gegen Geltendes Gesetz und kann dementsprechend zur Anzeige gebracht werden. Denn indizierte Spiele haben nichts in einem Raum zu suchen wo Kinder & Jugendliche sein könnten.

Ich bin nicht immer damit einverstanden was Indiziert wird und auf Liste A bzw B landet, aber man sollte schon den Anstand wahren und dies akzeptieren und auch dementsprechend handeln.

Sooo ich geh mich jetzt fertig machen, muss nochmal wech.


----------



## Firun (13. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich hab die schon gelesen mein Bester und die sind mir auch bekannt, es ging mir hier eher um die Aussage "Buffed ist anders"



Verstehe ich immer noch nicht.



floppydrive schrieb:


> @Firun/Dracun
> 
> Gibt genug Threads spiele erwähnt werden nicht das Bilder gepostet werden es ging in diesem Thread ja auch darum das Spiele genannt werden und nicht besprochen. ZAM sein Post eine Seite vorher.
> 
> Die Spiele werden dort ohne Probleme genannt und besprochen, ich kann gerne nachher 5-10 Threads raussuchen aber das geht erst heute abend wenn ihr unbedingt beweise wollt.



Ich bitte darum, behaupten kann ja jeder viel wenn der Tag lang ist.


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum, behaupten kann ja jeder viel wenn der Tag lang ist.



Selbst wenn, ich habe erklärt, warum wir das unterbinden und es wird sich daran auch nichts ändern, außer wir bekommen in DE irgendwann auch das PEGI-Rating ^^  Da die meisten MMOs ab USK12 laufen und sich dadurch auch Spieler im entsprechenden Alter hier tummeln, wird das auch weiterhin so gehandhabt wie bisher.

Worauf floppydrive zwischendurch auch mal hinaus wollte ist der Wunsch Widerstand gegen den Gesetzgeber zum Thema Kastration von volljährigen Bürgern zu leisten. Die Anfrage beruht, und nimm mir das nicht übel, auf mangelnden Kenntnissen über Tätigkeiten unseres Verlags. Wenn ich es Umgangssprachlich ausdrücken müsste, reißt sich unser Verlag in Zusammenarbeit mit diversen anderen Unternehmen zu diesem Thema sehr oft den Allerwertesten auf, um bspw. Aufklärungsarbeit zu Leisten, sowie an Diskussionsrunden oder Events (letztens die Bundestags-Lan) teilzunehmen.
Leider sind Einige der Aktionen schon wegen mangelnder oder total falscher Anteilnahme aus der Spielerschicht(!)  nicht immer von Erfolg gekrönt -  Bspw.: gamingisnotacrime.de, was zuletzt als Backerplattform von Usern genutzt wurde, statt Zeichen zu setzen.


----------



## mristau (13. Mai 2011)

Es gibt auch genug Foren, in denen man Raubkopien runterladen kann, was genauso gesetzlich verboten ist, sollte also Buffed jetzt weil diverse Foren Links zu solchen Downloads posten lassen auch Raubkopien verlinken lassen??

Es wäre im Falle von indizierten Titeln sicher was anderes, wenn Buffed ein "Ab 18" Forum inkl. Post-Ident oder ähnlichen Verfahren nutzen würde um unter 18jährige aus bestimmten Foren rauszuhalten, dann dürften dort sicher auch indizierte Titel genannt werden.

Im Grunde ist es aber immer Sache der Betreiber, ob sie Dinge zulassen oder verbieten, Buffed möchte hier eben lieber auf der rechtlich sicheren Seite stehen, andere nehmen es nicht so genau und kriegen wenn sie Pech haben schon mal Post von irgendeinem Anwalt.


----------

